# How did you go about naming your business?



## Ruthie

I did a search and found that a number of members had posts to the effect of "name my business for me." At least that is the impression I got from them.  I feel this is a personal process, and I need to do it myself.  I have come up with a few ideas, but nothing that just slaps me on the side of the head and says "This is it!"  I feel that it needs to reflect my business image for the most part, but maybe also who I am.  

I want to get this done soon so I can get business cards and maybe a banner made.  I feel a "push" to do this as I may be "partnering" with a lady who makes hydrolsols, etc. while I am soaps exclusively, at least at this point.  If I have that part done, she can take it or leave it.  Not trying to be mean, but I am wanting to be sure about the image I project.  

So I am hoping some of you will tell me how you went through the process to come up with your business name.  Last time I did this was when the Red Hat Society was so big and I was "Red Hat Soap Lady."  The name brought me a lot of business.  But one hardly hears of them now.

So~  How did your business name come to you?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chay

I sat down with a notebook and a small group of friends. We started a list of single words. Words associated with the product, with the business, words that were silly and fun or that we just liked the way it sounded. I had three pages of words front and back. I spent many hours mixing, matching, combining and discarding word combinations. I eventually came up with the name Froth & Bubble. I did the required searches and found it was free and clear. I registered the name and now own Froth & Bubble LLC.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

I did something similar to Chay, and started writing my ideas on paper, then using word association, mixing and matching words and ideas. I still keep a running list of sorts for product names. My business name/theme/ideas are very personal to me, so I didn't really consult anyone else, but I did run a few names by my husband, so at least I could gauge his facial expressions for either "Oh geeze, here she goes again" or "Quirky,  but I like it". My husband is way more practical and grounded than I...my brain is always storming with some new creation or kooky idea that I will obsess about until it comes to fruition...so sometimes I like to get his "polarized" opinion.
I settled on Alchemy & Ashes: Alchemy, a medieval precursor to chemistry, due to the chemistry involved in soap making...and Ashes in reference to the old fashioned process of leaching hardwood ashes to make "lye"(potash/potassium hydroxide). As soon as I wrote the two together, it was "written in stone".
However, I have found that many people have never heard of alchemy or don't know how it's pronounced and pronounce the "ch" like in chimney instead of like "k" in key (really?!). And of course, most non-soapers have no idea of the "ashes" reference, but when I explain they are always intrigued.
I'm sure marketing folks would tell you to go with an obvious "soap" name to easily identify you as a soap business and that people will immediately associate your business with soap. I however don't believe that's the only way to go. Think of Apple. What the heck does an apple have to do with computers? But we all associate the name with computers now, right?
Google any name you think of before settling. I did this first, and found a "Alchemy FROM Ashes" band and a "Alchemy TO Ashes" book or something or other...but I didn't find another soap company name with both words. There are other "alchemy" soap names, like Bath Alchemy, etc.


----------



## Ruthie

Thanks Chay and Shawnee for your replies.  They give me confidence that I am on the right track.  I have a list of words and phrases going.  I add to it as I see something else I like.  

Shawnee, I have loved your business name since I first saw it, and from seeing photos when you sell, I think you have done it justice.  I'm surprised, however, that so many people have trouble with the word "alchemy."  Who woulda thought?  

Chay, you mentioned doing the searches to see if the name is free and clear.  How does one go about that?  I know that is a step I'll have to take, but do not know where to begin.


----------



## Chay

I checked with the United States Patent and Trademark Office to see if the name had been trademarked. The Ohio Secretary of State to see if it was a registered business name in Ohio and InterNIC to see if the domain or at least an accpetable variation was available.


----------



## Ruthie

Thanks again, Chay.


----------



## chefinblue

My biz name, Lather Unusual, came to me at 2am while I was laying in bed thinking.."I want my products to truly be unusual".. and rather unusual turned into Lather Unusual. I did all of the searches and prior to registering my biz name it did not exist as anything other than typos online. It must have been good because I've been copied a few times.. with other soap makers using "lather unusual" as tag lines and one woman starting a completely separate soap business in South Africa called..you guessed it, Lather Unusual! Yeah, pretty tacky and unoriginal if you ask me. My big advice is to spend the money on trademarking your name if you plan on growing your business and keep at it for quite a few years. Granted international trademark registration is crazy expensive..but nothing stings more than having people with little to no creativity of their own profit from your creativity in such a craven way.


----------



## houseofwool

I used to have a purse making business named bagatelle.  I loved the name for so many reasons... The bag reference is what people jumped on, but for me it was the translation of bagatelle that hooked me.  It is something trivial and inconsequential, which, really, purses can be!

My sister has an apron making business called "Not Your Mother's Apron", because, well, they aren't what my mother or grandmother would wear.  She is starting to branch out into things like lotion bars, which becomes Not Your Mother's Lotion.


----------



## Hazel

Chay - 

I searched on uspto and found the name I was considering for my business but the other businesses were not related. One was a car club, another was a roofing company and the last one was a brewery. One shows type of mark as service mark and two show as trademark. Would I still be able to use the name since my business is so different from the ones listed?


----------



## Lindy

I chose my name based on where I live which is on the Malaspina Strait.  I wanted something unique and spoke to where I live.  So far it has worked.


----------



## marghewitt

When my husband got into beekeeping we decided to try our hand at sellingthe soap I make and eventually the honey we will have. He thinks we can retire to this new venture of ours  Any way we came up with our business name based on the street we live on. So it’s called Richland Soap & Honey Co. We have along way to go and just started selling online but it’s keeping me busy making soap. We hope to eventually sell honey, bees, queen bees, hives and other wooden ware relating to beekeeping.


----------



## Crocoturtle

My business is named after my kids nick names. When my daughter was born she looked like a turtle because her teeth didn't come in until after she was 1 and she was born in Florida. My son was born in Louisiana and he was a biter like an alligator. Creole for alligator is Crocodrille. I smushed them together to make Crocoturtle. Turtagator didn't come out right. Crocoturtle Cove is my business name, I like it because it can represent anything I want to sell. Once people see my logo it puts a memorable idea in their head. Oh, that's a crocoturtle!


----------



## kdaniels8811

My sister and I started soaping together so Sisters Soap was born!


----------



## Chay

Hazel said:


> Chay -
> 
> I searched on uspto and found the name I was considering for my business but the other businesses were not related. One was a car club, another was a roofing company and the last one was a brewery. One shows type of mark as service mark and two show as trademark. Would I still be able to use the name since my business is so different from the ones listed?


As long as the other businesses are not related then you should not have any problems. But you also need to check on Husteds website and also very important is to look online and see if anyone is using the unregistered name. In some cases they can fight you for the name even if they did not register it.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for replying. :grin: I did search on the SOS site and googled the name. There are 15 businesses in Ohio but none are related to soap and a google search didn't come up with anything. I just wasn't sure about the national ones since a couple did say "trademark".


----------



## MaitriBB

"Maitri" is a Sanskrit word meaning "loving kindness" - I came across the term when I took a Buddhism class in college 10+ years ago.  I always liked the sound of the word and used it as online handles / game avatar names / etc.  Had a digital scrapbooking business called Maitriscraps for a while.  So I figured I'd stay with the pretty word, since it wasn't likely to be taken.


----------



## Soapsugoii

It took me a few weeks of throwing names back and forth before I found one. When you find the right one, you'll know it. Trust your gut. I suggest waiting on a name that really clicks with you, because it's a name you're going to be stuck with if you want to develop the brand. 

I actually had an epiphany in the shower, texted a good friend of mine helping me brainstorm (who's a marketing wiz, luckily), and asked him what he thought about the name? He said he was just about to text me the same thing about the same name! It was really weird. After that I was good to go  

And PS - I love your name, Shawnee! It's got some mystery and magic to it, and it toooootally goes with your soaps!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

Soapsugoii said:


> And PS - I love your name, Shawnee! It's got some mystery and magic to it, and it toooootally goes with your soaps!



Thanks! That's exactly what I was going for...good to know its working


----------



## Lolly58

I've had several names over the years depending on where I was living, and what I was selling. The name I've used for nearly the last 2 yrs is Emma Rae's Garden. That is the name of my only grandchild. It works for living here in the south,and I also sell herbs at the farmers markets,hence garden. lol


----------



## VanessaP

Mine is based on a nickname that my two best friends and I gave each other in college. If my biz takes off, they're also the first two people who will be brought in as employees.


----------



## lsg

Our farm has a lot of blackberry canes along the ditches and I love Beatrice Potter's Brambly Hedge.  Bramble Berry was already taken so I named my little enterprise Briar Acres.


----------



## nebetmiw

I love naming businesses.  Right now when I start selling my soap will be under our farm name which is Blue Moon.  

Here is some hints.  Town name, street name, your favorite color, zodiac sign, favorite gem stone.  Your name in combo with one of the above or even a favorite pet.  You could just change the color of your last name to match this years color which is emerald.  When you come up with some name choices do a poll here and see what we can make of it for you.  You never know what will happen then.  It might just knocked your socks off.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals

I remember how hard it was for my former employer to come up with a name for his new gaming store. So, even though I haven't done any soap making at this point I wanted to get my business out of the way so I didn't have to worry about it later.
I admit I am a long time D&D player & medievalist. So when I began to think about it one name popped into my head almost immediately...The Moonshae Isles. In a fortunate misspelling I reversed the a & e, and Moonshea Botanicals was created. 
I then began research on _that_  spelling and realized that I liked it better. I also found out that Shea is an Irish Celtic name that means Majestic. Being of Irish & Scottish heritage myself I thought that was appropriate.


----------



## Shannon_m

My dad asked my older daughter when she was about 2 how dinner was one night. She said it was "good" and he said "was it delicious" she said "yeah Papa, it was goodlicious" and of course we thought it was so funny and cute it's stuck. We say everything is goodlicious instead of delicious. When it came to naming my soaping company, I went right to goodlicious although it didn't sound specific enough so I named it Smellicious. Seemed fitting lol


----------



## Lilahblossom

I am a home brewer and call myself Camp Road Brewery. So when I started making soap, Camp Road Soapery was the natural choice.


----------



## cerelife

I'm just now getting my ducks in a row to form a business, but I've had a name and logo that I use on the soaps I give away for more than 2 years. 
The name popped into my head out of the blue one day when I was making soap. I wasn't even THINKING about names for a soap company...geez, I wasn't even thinking about selling my soap at that time! But it was so perfect for me, and felt so "right", that I started using it on the cigar bands of the soaps I was giving away


----------



## Ruthie

The pressure was off to name my business right away, so it has taken some extra time. I really like oxymorons and loved the name "Grandiose Simplicity." It described my soaps well, since they feel great, but are mostly rather plain jane to look at (by choice.) However, I recalled Shawnee saying many were not sure about the word "alchemy" and with that and being concerned people around here would think the name itself was "grandiose," I decided against that one. I finally came up with the name "The Odd Duck." I AM an odd duck. Just a different sort of personality (that sometimes gets me in trouble). And the duck part seemed to fit well with water and thus soap.

I was mulling this over as I looked at business cards on Vistaprint and saw the cutest rubber duckie with a feather boa, and knew that was the right choice. So "The Odd Duck" is it!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

Ruthie, that's a great name! Good luck, from one "Odd Duck" to another


----------



## soapsydaisy

I never realized how hard it would be to name a soap company until I started googling the dozen or so names that I was thinking of. I noticed A LOT of people have Etsy shops but not necessarily a corresponding website . My hubby works in ecommerce and strongly advised me to come up with an original name which is much easier said than done.


----------



## melstan775

I'm tossing around names but I'm not in need of one right away.  I'm reserving NAME HERE because I am going to end up with something more rustic and organic I think. Originally, when I started tossing around ideas for making toiletries and what I would do once I had them, in my brainstorming notes I have a bunch of stuff with Alchemy or Apothecary in it.  I wanted a Victorian Apothecary Noir feel - like you walked into a steampunk doctor's office, but in the end while I love the touch of gothic, I don't know enough about it to make a brand around it. So I decided I'm going to do something more natural to me, otherwise it will come off fake and obviously uncool.   

ETA: I removed the name because it occured to me the name isn't yet registered. My domain expires next week so I am going to reserve and add on the soap name domain to my account. I've already checked and the domain variations are all available and there's nothing even remotely matching that name registered, so if anyone buys it, you're stuck with it, and I will never ever ever buy it from you at an inflated price. Ever.


----------



## Badger

Mel, I love your description of a steampunk doctor's office   I am trying to figure out what I would name my business if I ever started one, the name Badger is already being used by another company.


----------



## danahuff

I went with New England Handmade Artisan Soaps pretty much out of the blue and right away. I think regional names have a lot of appeal, as has already been said. Worcester is pretty urban and kind of gritty. It doesn't have the same kind of appeal to name a company after Worcester. :razz:


----------



## Badger

I agree with you about Worcester being named for a soap company... though it might make a nice slogan... "New England Handmade Artisan Soaps of Worcester, cleaning up the city!" ;-)


----------



## misskat22

So I'm a little late to the party here, but my business is Sweet Destiny Candle Company, which I've shortened to Sweet Destiny Candles, or sometimes even just Sweet Destiny-Candles and More! Destiny is/was my daughter (she passed away at 4 months) and everyone always called her Sweet Baby Destiny. I started my business not long after she passed, and thought that naming it after her would be a great way to always carry her with me.


----------



## danahuff

Oh, I am sorry to hear that, Krystal. What a nice way to honor her memory.


----------



## misskat22

Thank you Dana


----------



## Miz Jenny

My husband has called me "Miz Jenny" (I'm from North Carolina) since the day we met. When I was toying with a name, he said "Miz Jennys World," and that suited & described me just fine. The "World" part is because I also have natural body products & sometimes show up with gourmet cupcakes, artisan breads, homemade cheddar buttermilk biscuits, beaded sterling silver jewelry, depending on my time.


----------



## christinak

Those are all wonderful ideas.  I have had MANY businesses.....once I find something I really like I check gmail and hotmail to make sure I can get an email address (if Im not getting any web hosting with email) and check allwhois.com to make sure you can get the .com.


----------



## leLuckyDuck

Mine was fortunately quite easy. I LOVE ducks. Ducks are my thing. A % of sales goes to a duck rescue. It took all of about a half hour to throw duck related things out with my family to settle on a name. 

I guess if you love something and you have a thing, it is easy. So for anyone trying to think of a name, I would say to dig down and find your thing. 

My plan is to take my two duck boys to farmer's markets this summer.... They were a smash at the flea market for xmas. Super friendly and will allow petting and holding. Perfect mascots! And... When I make something apple, it will be called Apple Quack. Haha.

Holly 
Le Lucky Duck ~ Lotions, Potions & Suds


----------



## deg195

I am a surgical nurse and sat down with a bunch of co-workers and we came up with Scrub Happy Soaps... Lots of us are Scrub nurses-


----------



## PippiL

Way back, I was watching an episode of Desperate housewives and it just came to me, That I'm a desperate soapwife and it stuck.


----------



## RocknRoll

Ok, here goes. My last name is Prince and it reminded me of "Royalty" and I also wanted a word that evoked a feeling of being pampered. My BF's last name is Rock (perfect because he's a musician!) and we often refer to ourselves as "Rock & Royalty" lol  I almost went woith Rock & Royalty Soapworks but felt it was too long and what if we broke up :Kitten Love: so Royalty Soapworks it became.


----------



## soapsydaisy

I was thinking up names for my fictitious soap company a few months ago, I had a list of about 15. Once I started checking them on Google, I realized how many soap makers there are out there because all of the names on my list were taken in some form or another. A lot of Etsy soapers have their store on Etsy but didn't reserve the web domain. I also noticed that there would be a web site from Virginia and an Etsy user with the same name from Arizona. 

When I finally take that big leap into selling, I am going to reserve my name on EVERYTHING - Facebook, Twitter, yahoo email, Google +, Etsy, web domain, Instagram... Even if I don't use some of those sites it will prevent others from using the name. I guess I am paranoid though.


----------



## RocknRoll

Ya it sucks when you think of the perfect business name just to find out it is already taken. I keep thinking I want to trademark mine but its expensive and for now, im willing to take the chance. I do need a web domain and all that stuff, just havent gotten around to it yet... but I know eventually I need to...


----------



## melstan775

Yeah it does suck. I had some variations and all were taken in some form or another.  My chosen name has none of my original words in it. I'm changing my name again too. The one I reserved isn't memorable enough and it's too close to another soaper who I admire. Complete coincidence btw.  Some people may think its too early for me to be worried about a name but I think having a concept and identity are important so there is a direction to work toward.


----------



## yamalimama

I was fourteen. I had just started my soap business in 2010, and had been brainstorming over a name. I had no idea!
One day I was sitting with my mom who was on the phone. It was a long phone conversation so she started to doodle. She started writing all the names of our family backwards...seriously, it can be fun. She wrote my 2 year old sister's name, Ila May, down backwards. LIGHTNING STRUCK! 
Yamali.
Yamali Naturals (..soap and skin care, soap shop, etc)
It has become our family's brand name. We are currently soap and salve-makers, but we are planning on adding medicinal therapeutic essential oil blends to our product line, which will be under the name "Yamali Essentials". And it doesn't stop there. We hope to have Yamali Herbals (herbal teas, bulk herbs and supplies), and well, the possibilities seem endless at this point. Personally, I think it is important to have a name that YOU MADE UP. That makes it unique and nobody can really take that from you (coming from a person that is trying to fiqure out how to legally copyright it...any suggestions?  ). Think about it!

Once you have "the name" that is the point that gives your "business bud" the chance to grow, blossom and bloom. I hope you find a name that fits!

~Emma
Yamali Naturals
To see more about our business name see our blog post below:
http://yamalinaturals.blogspot.com/2012/03/new-blog-look-story-behind-name-yamali.html
Our Etsy shop:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/YamaliNaturals?ref=si_shop


----------



## Cindiq4u

My first thought was a name that had the word "Bliss" in it. It sounded nice, yet most people wouldn't think of me as a "Blissful" person. I've said it before, that I belive our passion for our Creations is like leaving our personal mark. One day "while riding on the bike with hubby" I thought of a name, I told my husband right then and there. He liked it, but it just wasn't right. Then all of the sudden he said "Blond Bird Creations" or "Blonde Bird Bath". Well that was it I'm rolling with Both~ I love making bath products, yet I make new clothing and dolls out of recycled clothing as well. So Blonde Bird Creations for everything. Living in NM I'm like a duck out of water, there are Raven Haired Beauties everywhere and I'm that silly, goofy, sometimes called Hippie Chick from Northern California. When people refer to me they say "she's the blonde"... I'm rolling with it and I know that Creations will give me the flexability that I've always enjoyed. 
Best wishes in finding Your Personal Business Name~


----------



## green soap

We live on Pine Street, and make products other than soap (herb mixes, jams with our fruit, etc).  We gifted these 'products' for holidays to our family, before going into business.  My baby brother once said that he welcomed all and any Pine Street Products, so this is the de facto name that the business took.  If we ever decide to only make soaps and balms, we'll change it to Pine Street Soaps.  Right now it is Pine Street Products, with a farm and a soap division.


----------

